# Community Pics (Post your pics)



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

_Modified by omni1 at 2:21 AM 9-26-2006_


_Modified by omni1 at 10:12 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

Das bling!


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

*bump*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*


----------



## 2.5MODSPLZ!! (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

what lights are you using


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Community Pics (2.5MODSPLZ!!)*

i give up on this picture posting thing... i can never get it to show as a full picture... its always a fn thumbnail


_Modified by dead0narrivel at 7:08 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (dead0narrivel)*

Im using, these bulbs I purchased on EBAY. They are exactly a replica of PIAA


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

can i get a link or model
Yev


----------



## JZoidberg (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

Here is a quick one of mine guys.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Community Pics (JZoidberg)*


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's get more eye candy up here meng.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Let's get more eye candy up here meng.

x2


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*









































my camera sucks at night... but im hoping to get my car washed and get some good shots soon... its rough being at college with nowhere to get my dub clean...


----------



## docs jetta (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*









































_Modified by docs jetta at 4:43 PM 10-18-2006_

_Modified by docs jetta at 6:16 PM 12-9-2006_


_Modified by docs jetta at 6:18 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

































































































http://youtube.com/watch?v=uW7i-0IQSn0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uW7i-0IQSn0
what do you guys think?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

what kind of bulbs are you using?


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

the headlights or the l.e.d's inside?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

sorry, headlights


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

theyre 8000 kingfords or something like that, theyre really bright


----------



## weitaro (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (weitaro)*


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics (absoluteczech)*


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Community Pics*

























There's my Rabbit. Only mods are smoked side markers, Jetta 16" wheels and a GTI rear valence.


----------



## dubifyd (Dec 31, 2003)

here's a couple pics of mine......
































and one with the new bumper lights.....











_Modified by dubifyd at 2:16 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

I'll play..


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Community Pics (ElLibroGrande)*










Click link in sig for more pics!


----------



## 07rabbiteer (Nov 2, 2006)

http://i127.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i127.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dubifyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubifyd* »_here's a couple pics of mine......








_Modified by dubifyd at 2:16 PM 10-31-2006_









Looks so sexy with those wheels!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

can i go again?


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (Silver__DUB)*

where or what is that lip from, its hot, i want to buy the vortex kit but i know i will be able to get an aftermarket one cheaper, alot cheaper if i wait...


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (konafoci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konafoci* »_where or what is that lip from, its hot, i want to buy the *vortex *kit but i know i will be able to get an aftermarket one cheaper, alot cheaper if i wait...

not to flame... but its VOTEX... just dont want u to say it to the wrong person and get sh*t on


----------



## konafoci (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

my bad, lol newb talkin here remember hahaha


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (konafoci)*

I'll have Votex on my Rabbit pending...
It's the sex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (konafoci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konafoci* »_my bad, lol newb talkin here remember hahaha









its all good i was just helpin for future reference... your guna get enough flaming for having a 2.5 and even more if u want to mod it... so no need to get it just on technicalities


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dead0narrivel* »_
its all good i was just helpin for future reference... your guna get enough flaming for having a 2.5 and even more if u want to mod it... so no need to get it just on technicalities









If someone flames us for modding 2.5's then they don't deserve to wear the V and the W on the front end of their cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We're all a family.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
If someone flames us for modding 2.5's then they don't deserve to wear the V and the W on the front end of their cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We're all a family.

I hear yah man, amen


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's my CW 5spd rabbit








I like it so far. It has 4xx ish km.
Got 20% tint all around, short stubby antenna and ecs smoked side markers.


































_Modified by EvilWabbit at 9:36 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*

Anybody with a black 2 door Rabbit with the votex?








I get mine next friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm ****tin my pants waiting....


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Canadian Style Humor:


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
If someone flames us for modding 2.5's then they don't deserve to wear the V and the W on the front end of their cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
We're all a family.

If someone is gonna flame for modding a 2.5 they might as well flame for modding a VR.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*





























_Modified by crawl at 11:23 PM 12-10-2006_


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (crawl)*

The man already has wheels!
When I come down we are takin pics man


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

No problem.







PM me ahead, to make sure that I'm in OC.


_Modified by crawl at 3:08 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mchu86)*

















and her car: before the tint, drop and gti wheels


----------



## mycrazyB3 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

here's my latest purchase
















Sorry for the giant sized picture


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Community Pics (mycrazyB3)*









heres before the springs were installed


----------



## zakspeed (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Community Pics (omni1)*

Here's my bunny...


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*pizzimp*

Got new wheels so I thought I would update the community pics (you've seen these already from the MKV forums) ...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

im obsessed with your rims now, i was even checking out the gold version of yours. but that might be too much


----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

My 06 Rabbit. Neuspeed Sport Springs, 17in GTI/GLI wheels, Votex Roof Rack w/ Barracuda Bike Attachments, Monster Mats. I absolutely love this car, it is a blast to drive and the 2.5 is the smoothest engine I have driven!


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

^^ bump for more 2.5L eye candy and less when-is-the-chip-coming-out infighting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_^^ bump for more 2.5L eye candy and less when-is-the-chip-coming-out infighting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'll bite... BTW I'm a pic whore... I think...
























































































*And and extra one to show that people need to PAY ATTENTION when they drive!!*


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

oh man that suks big time!


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_

*And and extra one to show that people need to PAY ATTENTION when they drive!!*









It looks like you rear ended someone.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

^^^^^
Actually its not my car... its my friends car... i don't run a US license plate and the sidemarkers are different aswell as the height... just posting it up as a"communitiy service" hahah










_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 1:20 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

NakoRuRu, your Rabbit is beyond sexy...wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_NakoRuRu, your Rabbit is beyond sexy...wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THNX U sir. PM replied.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

went for a drive the other day. i finally got a rolling shot of my car so i'm whorin it up.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW_tayder)*

The weather here just got so crappy with our first snowfall... Salt everywhere and my Uni Black Rabbit is now Uni White









Wish I could take some pics... Not to be conceided or anything, but the Votex kit makes a HUGE diff in how the Rabbit looks....Just needs wheels!








I wanna take pics but:
A- Camera sucks arse
B- Weather is gh3y
C- Car is all covered in salt and I can't wash it cuz i'm afraid the damn thing will freeze! (MKII guys, how's your locks?)


----------



## nern (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_










good ol Fenwick Island car wash eh? hehe. i used to live about 2 minutes from there. i worked at harpoon hannas for 2 summers and went to the american health and fitness right down the street from that carwash.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Nice Rabbits on this board. So I thought I should contribute. Pretty stock.


----------

